# interesting article on shark fins, check it out



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.wildaid.org/index.asp?CID=8&PID=485&TERID=421


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the post itself, but due to the fact that the other shark fin thread was just recently locked I am going to preemptively lock this one.


----------

